Ask HN: Why has GNU Octave not succeeded over Matlab as GNU R did over S-Plus? - hatmatrix
======
unlikelymordant
I used a lot of matlab doing my phd in signal processing. The university i was
at had licenses so i never worried about that. After graduating the need for a
license is a bit of a pain point. I tried octave years ago and it was so much
slower than matlab it was basically unusable. I heard it has sped up since
then but i never tried it again. I mostly use python for that stuff now,
though julia is something I would consider if i had to do it again. Matlab as
a language is just really bad, if you are going to use something open source
just use julia or python instead.

~~~
jfaucett
"I tried octave years ago and it was so much slower"

I tried the then current version of octave less than 3 months ago at the
latest version and it was still slow to the point of being unusable. Even a
lot of simple matlab code I tried wasn't even runnable it was so slow.

